# She likes to sleep on the floor......



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

At night Vanilla sleeps in a crate cause that's what she likes and has been used to since day 1. During the day though, she spends a lot of the time in our large family room. She has a nice cozy polar fleece floor pillow, a purple velour blanket in another area, a plushy donut bed and of course her crate with nice bedding too.........but where does she prefer to sleep....yup THE FLOOR. I don't get it. She's a character that's for sure ! LOL


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

LOL, too cute. Maybe she's hot? The floor is usually where I'll find Aolani in the middle of the night if he's too hot.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree. With the hot weather we've been having (even though I have some a/c on) I'll sometimes find Tyler lying splayed out on the ceramic tile floor in the kitchen or especially the marble in the bathroom. What could be cooler? They're so smart!!!:wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy likes the floor too, sometimes....or my pillow.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm thinking she's hot, B&B will sleep on the floor from time to time


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Even though I keep my home at 70 degrees, Claire likes to lay on the granite hearth, floor, tile, etc.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Nelson does that too! He has a crate with a nice cuddly bed in it. I made him 2 pet mats from my old twin comforter. And he has a round cuddle bed. Majority of his sleeping time during the day? On the FLOOR behind the couch!!! I have no idea why. Maybe he feels safe back there. It's not like flush against the wall, its kinda angled in the corner. And we have hardwood floors. So I guess its cooler. But during the winter he would go there, and then come up on the couch, then go behind it, then come back up on it. I guess he'd get hot, then cold, then hot etc. hahahha

I just think it's weird. Him wanting to be back there alone. He rarely naps in his crate, he hasn't been a fan of it since day 1 so...


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

SugarBob62 said:


> Nelson does that too! He has a crate with a nice cuddly bed in it. I made him 2 pet mats from my old twin comforter. And he has a round cuddle bed. Majority of his sleeping time during the day? On the FLOOR behind the couch!!! I have no idea why. Maybe he feels safe back there. It's not like flush against the wall, its kinda angled in the corner. And we have hardwood floors. So I guess its cooler. But during the winter he would go there, and then come up on the couch, then go behind it, then come back up on it. I guess he'd get hot, then cold, then hot etc. hahahha
> 
> I just think it's weird. Him wanting to be back there alone. He rarely naps in his crate, he hasn't been a fan of it since day 1 so...


Sounds like Nelson has built a little den behind your sofa!
I hope you didn't want to claim that spot for yourself? :w00t:
Cause it sounds like you'd be out of luck: behind the sofa is Nelsons!
Dogs like the funniest places. 
Coco loves under the bed, and they both love the laundry hampers 
& Paris has claimed the ottoman.

My two will lay on the floor if they are warm from running around like loons.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sophie sleeps in the bed with us at night, but at other times she goes from her bed(s) or the sofa to the tile floor and back to cool off. Her tummy always feels nice and cool from laying on the tile. She sometimes sleeps under the end table between the sofa and love seat - I think that's her "me" time. lol

Annie is always cold so she hates to even have to walk across the tile - wherever she's sleeping you can bet it's where the blankets are. At night she sleeps in the crook of my arm totally covered up by the sheet, the blanket and the comforter. Every night hubby asks where Annie is - I'm like - the same spot she's been in for the last three years!!! ROFL

Linda


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

She's a smartie pants is what she is! Rocky likes warmth...so he's always on top of the throw that's lying on the couch. When I'm on the computer he's under the desk. At night he sleeps in his little bed near our bed. They love their little favorite areas...it's so cute.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

funny is'nt it i feel sad when suga sleeps on the floor .


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh so cute Max is doing that also going on the floor. So I put a fitted sheet down on the floor and fold it a couple of times and it keeps him cool no air conditioning but ceiling fan keeps the sheet cool.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

jodublin said:


> funny is'nt it i feel sad when suga sleeps on the floor .


I agree! I confess to picking up a sleeping Coco 
and relocating to her bed...


----------

